# does "redex" etc work ?



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Is it just snake oil,or does it actually do anything ?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

silverback said:


> Is it just snake oil,or does it actually do anything ?


Depends on what your expecting it to do 
What I do know is that there are are better products


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

I used to find it good for giving a car a quick clear out prior to the MOT Emissions test.

I just run mine on V-Power now so makes it redundant


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

the problem now days is the mix, it used to be great when you could pour it in the top of the carb until the car cut out, then wait 15 mins and take it for a BLAST, you could see the rubbish coming out the back, it used to be good fun.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I used to stick it down the carb on my mk2 fester and blow smoke rings out the back.
It could well be down to the placebo effect (like alot of things if we're being honest) but I stick a bottle in mine when its on offer and it doesnt seem to hurt it.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

the fuel is better now also so they dont tend to carbon up as much


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Redex is crap. 

Forté diesel treatment is where it's at. £12 delivered from ebay.

I poured mine directly into the fuel filter with a tank that had around just under a quarter left and once the engine's got warm, just rag the absolutel bananas off it. Red line it loads and hold it there. Even better if you are on the motorway as with my car redline in 3rd gear is circa 75mph so its perfect for doing this.

Car now doesn't have any flat spots and it absolutely flies.

But avoid redex - it's ****e.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

BG244/44K are the best clean up treatments out there IMO.

I also use millers diesel power ecomax with every tank which is more of a maintenance treatment but improves the feel of the car and the economy.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

dann2707 said:


> Redex is crap.
> 
> Forté diesel treatment is where it's at. £12 delivered from ebay.
> 
> ...


It's interesting to read that as when I bought my car it would hardly rev past a certain point and I was advised that it needed the mother of all Italian tune up's ! Against the advice of my mate who's worked on hundreds of TDCI Focus's I bought an additive and stuck in the tank as per the instructions, the result was no difference what so ever. You can guess where this going and my point is that some people will recommend product x, y or Z and then say "put that in the tank and rag it for all its worth" ! In my experience it's the hard driving and subsequent clear out that does all the good and not necessarily the snake oil, I mean additive !


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ahh but which additive did you use?

When I bought my first lot of forté i just drove it normally, but with the second lot I as above, ragged the car lots. I think the additive just helps loosen the crap from the injectors and its the thrashing that gets it out of the engine.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

You may have a point but what I found out was that in many cases the injectors aren't the problem, the EGR is and that was the case with mine but I have no doubt that people may attribute any "benefit" to what ever product they may have used !


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

uruk hai said:


> You may have a point but what I found out was that in many cases the injectors aren't the problem, the EGR is and that was the case with mine !


Yep it was on my Dads car.It was caked in thick oily crap.after a nights soak in whiskey! due to lack of anything else it now runs great.
Im going to clean the egr on mine when I get time although I have bought a can of egr cleaner spray to do it with.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

PugIain said:


> Yep it was on my Dads car.It was caked in thick oily crap.after a nights soak in whiskey! due to lack of anything else it now runs great.


Thats what I'm getting at, don't get me wrong I'm not saying these products don't work but it seems to me that they may only play a limited role in any improvements to the running of the car.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

I was expecting a flat NO in reguards to it working lol. May have a look at forte then.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Is there any diesel additive on the market, you can buy and simply place in the fuel tank, and it will clean the egr valve.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> Is there any diesel additive on the market, you can buy and simply place in the fuel tank, and it will clean the egr valve.


No , its exhaust so anything will have burnt off


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

silverback said:


> I was expecting a flat NO in reguards to it working lol. May have a look at forte then.


Reviews

Well expensive from there though! eBay is much cheaper.



Strothow said:


> No , its exhaust so anything will have burnt off


Apparently some treatments can still clean even after combustion. Not sure how well they work though!!


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Is there any diesel additive on the market, you can buy and simply place in the fuel tank, and it will clean the egr valve.


According to the Forté information bit



> Technical Details
> 
> Restore injector spray patterns
> Improve engine performance and response
> ...


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Fuel additives cant clean or maintain EGR Valeves as its exhaust gasses that go through it and its the soot that kills the EGR. I have blanked mine off at both ends and a Remap has written the EGR out and the car really flies now and the hesitation when pulling away has gone plus mpg has got alot better.


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

I would imagine the fuel additive would still be present, even in the exhaust gas.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

In my experience it works. Especially when you pour it down the throttle body while the car is running. What a difference :thumb:


----------

